# More pictures from Marty's 2010 meet.



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I am terrible with names so I am going to post approximately 50 pictures in groups of five. If you know names, please jump in with a post telling who is in a certain picture number. There are just too many grey bearded guys to be sure.

*1. *








Michael Mitchell, Mitch, Bruce Stockbridge, Michael Barns, JohnJ, Mitch's son Chris.

2.








Terry Jackson running in the rain.

3.








JohnJ, ______________, ______________, in the staging shop. My M-190 articulated doodlebug and Docksider/Army train are staged to go.

4.








Max the wonder dog.

5.








Terry Jackson at Golding Terminal switchyards. That Katy loco sure is "purty."

More soon to come.
JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 28 Sep 2010 05:31 PM
In picture # 1, Mitch's son's name is Chris.

6.[/b]








*Two Warbonnets: M-190 "Pellican" kitbashed, articulated doodlebug & Rex A's kitbashed E-8 A/Bs.*

*7.*








Army USAT 0-6-0 Docksider with Army consist crosses the highline girder bridge.

8.








The docksider pulls through Minersville [bunch of JohnJ's cars and locos].

9.








Jim [pimanjc]C's docksider pulls through Minersville Station. The docksider loco is self contained with sound, airwire, batteries all on-board. Minersville is my favorite area of Marty's layout.

10.








Patsy Stockham takes it easy while Steve, Eric, and friend Martine play and video.

More to come later.
JimC.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, thanks for the pictures. BTW, where did you put the battery in the Docksider and where did you place the decoder antenna?


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Picture #1 
Michael Mitchell, Mitch, Bruce Stockbridge, Michael Barns, J.J., Chris Mitchell


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Pictures #2 and #5 
Terry Jackson


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
The firebox was removed from the inside of the cab. The boiler and cab were screwed together. All components were placed inside the cab or boiler. The antenna goes up through a notch I cut in the coal load behind the cab.
11.[/b]








12.[/b]









There is 1/8" clearance between the flywheel and the battery. The cab height was increased over the chasis by 3/16".

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

More pictures.

13.[/b]









JohnJ with his freight train.[/b]

*14.* 








Bang's Canyon Bridge was a popular spot. Names? 

15.









Marty, JerryMc, & _______________

16.









John Bible's train on the highline Trestle. JohnBible, ______________, ____________, ___________, David Roberts, ChiliCharlie.

17.









A grand daughter enjoys being with Grandpa. Pictured: ____________, grandchild [don't name], ___________. __________, & Carrie.

18.









At the entrance to Goldings Terminal. Pictured L-R: ____________, ____________, ___________, __________, Henson?, Bubba [behind sign.].

19.








Docksider going up the highline.

20.








Marty has created one of the most photogenic areas possible on the highline.

More pictures to come.

JimC.


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Picture #18 under EZ up Trish and Richard Eberwein


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One of the things I enjoy a lot is when I am not running to walk around stopping by clusters of people and listening to the conversations. It is really informative. Even the people sitting at the tables at the bankquet. 

It's like fishing stories with out the smell








JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Sep 2010 07:38 AM 
One of the things I enjoy a lot is when I am not running to walk around stopping by clusters of people and listening to the conversations. It is really informative. Even the people sitting at the tables at the bankquet. 

It's like fishing stories with out the smell








JJ 


Couldn't agree more JJ, would have a great time even if I hadn't run a train and don't forget the the late nights in the lobby of the Best Western.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

More pictures from Marty's.

21.[/b]









*Crossing the MLS Bridge just before the picture was taken.* 
22.









Shot taken by Susie.

23.









24.








Jerry Barnes.

25.








Visiting. As JJ and Henson said above, the visiting and interchange was the best part of the trip.

26.








Bubba, Henson, John Bible, and ________________

27.








After hours talk in Marty's shop/staging yards.

28.








Down by the trading barn, foods room, and steamup bay.

29.








Henson, Stan, and NormA.

30.








JohnJ, Chili Charlie, and Jim pimanjc Carter at Minersville.

More to come.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*More pictures.*

*31.*








Joe, Chris, Andre', and ___________ at the steamup bay.

32.








Watching the LiveSteamers.

33.








Rod with his good running engine.

34.








Rick Izzard's mom minds the store.

35.








Rick Izzard runs a nice freight train.

36.








JimC's M-190 "Pelican" Warbonnet doodlebug runs Saturday night.

37.








The M-190 Pelican runs at night over the Bang's Canyon Bridge. A change from Aristo streamliners to MTH streamliners was made this year.

38.








Little people enjoy the ride in the MTH streamliner Observation.

39.








Henson running on the mains.

40.








The ladies drink coffee and watch the trains run by.

More pictures to come.

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Picture 25 are the ones I was looking for. Wanted to see the new landscaping rock work. Looks good. If things work out for next year may try to make it again. Just did not have any time the first year I attended. Of course I may have to dodge the bullets from Marty.







. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*As you can tell from my pictures, this year I chose to make the majority of my photos of people.*

*More Pictures.*

*41.*








[UP864]Chris' son with Max the wonder dog.

42.








Joe and Larry.

43.








_____________, Bubba, Claudia, DavidR, MichaelB.

44.








Live Steam in action.

45.








Rod's LSer pushing the 10th Anniversary MLS Car from MIK.

46.








_____________, Carrie, & _______________.

47.








JohnJ's NW2 runs real well.

48.








Jim [pimanjc]Carter with his kitbashed M-190 articulated "Pelican" doodlebug and MTH cars on the MLS Bridge. 
My M-190 is also pulling MIK's 10th MLS Anniversary car

49.








The M-190 on the Highline trestle.

50.








The Highline girder bridge, just behind Minersville, is my favorite location on Marty's layout.

This is the last of the pictures I plan on posting. There are a few more, but they get repetative. I hope you have enjoyed seeing all the fellowship and interaction between the good people attending Marty's. 

Many thanks to Marty, Carrie, Stan, Bubba, Rod, and all those that helped make this such a good experience [even through less than ideal weather].

JimC.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent photos. Thanks for showing them here.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job Jimbo, but i must make a comment............... Some of these guys really need to lay OFF the Ring Dings.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photo's Jim!

Photo #26 Bubba,(Madstang) Don Hofsheier,( Trains) Bll Peglow, (Bill Brakeman) and ?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

#15 Marty, Jerry McColgan and Marilyn McColgan

#17 Phil Jensen, grandchild [don't name], Jerry Paladino, Ric Golding with Carrie. 

#31 Joe, Chris, Andre', and Bernie Alsbrook at the steamup bay.

#41 [UP864]Chris' son, Chandlor with Max the wonder dog.

#43 Norm Andersen, Bubba, Claudia, David Roberts, Michael Barnes.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

See what I mean about Fishing stoires.







Look at # 31 There is Chris telling Andre and Bernie about the one that got away on E bay









Of course Bernie has got that " Oh Horse Pocky" look on his face


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, John you have a good eye! Sure looks like a fish story to me.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, that Chili Charlie guy gets around doesnt he !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

